# really confused.



## ladybird54 (Sep 4, 2013)

hi.I am new hear.please can anyone advize me on my current situation?cut a long story short,my partner of 6 years has decided to end our relationship,he has moved into the spare room,taken off his engagment ring,he is 44 years old im 54.we are still having sex now and again,he dont want to loose me out of his life completely so we are friends and sharing the bills for the house,he says he loves me to peices but can not do the relationship thing anymore..does anyone think he just needs space hear a time he will want us as a couple again,or am i just being hopefull.i love him so much and we have been through a lot together in the past 6 years.should i ask him to move out so i can move on or should i just give him time,we have been seperated over a month now.x:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's difficult to conjecture what he's thinking. I suggest you insist he either sit down and talk to you honestly about the issues (or go to MC together), or move out ASAP. Basically, choose to fix things (which may or may not work, but may be worth trying) or choose to end them.


----------



## ladybird54 (Sep 4, 2013)

thankyou for your reply.but we did not have a very good start from day one,but i do know we love each other,we have tried to work things out in the past but we allways end up back to square 1,that is why he has ended us,but why has he not moved out?surly if you really did not want to be with someone you would go yeah?x


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Love is not enough, but despite all the problems, it can sometimes make the decision to leave hard unless things are really bad. Maybe he still feels there is some hope, but just doesn't know what's left to try.


----------



## ladybird54 (Sep 4, 2013)

i hope so,thank you.x


----------

